# Crappie Spawn is here!!!!



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Water temp was 68 today. The bite was on fire. Caught well over 300 fish today all in about 4-5 ft of water! Get out there and find em


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

68? You fishing a pond? lol Most lakes around here aren’t much over 50 yet.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> 68? You fishing a pond? lol Most lakes around here aren’t much over 50 yet.


Ya I didnt have a temp reading but all the water I touched yesterday was def colder then the 68° air temp.
Nice crappies tho! Regardless....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The water shouldn't be 68 degrees yet...I'm guessing a smaller body of water...nice mess of fish.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Rocky Fork, Paint Creek, Brookville. He is a lot further south than me in NEO. Cincinnati has been 20+ degrees warmer than Akron several times in March and early April. Water is much warmer down there than NEO for sure but 68..Maybe 58. Who knows?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Rocky Fork, Paint Creek, Brookville. He is a lot further south than me in NEO. Cincinnati has been 20+ degrees warmer than Akron several times in March and early April. Water is much warmer down there than NEO for sure but 68..Maybe 58. Who knows?


Ya could be closer to 68 surface temps down there. I know here in central ohio,even the shallow lakes are weeks away from the spawn


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> 68? You fishing a pond? lol Most lakes around here aren’t much over 50 yet.


Indian Lake, Grand Lake, and all those lakes are around 58 already. It doesn't take much to warm things up. Not many lakes left in Central Ohio that isn't over 50 anymore.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rocky Fork was at 53 degrees mid day on Saturday.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

I’m still befuddled how area lakes are warmer than local flows. Still getting readings in mid to upper 40s on a handheld mercury thermometer


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Buckeye was 54/59 yesterday


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

RiparianRanger said:


> I’m still befuddled how area lakes are warmer than local flows. Still getting readings in mid to upper 40s on a handheld mercury thermometer


Shallow muddy water doesn't take near as long to warm up as deeper, clearer lakes. I fished the Crappie USA crappie tournament on Lake Cumberland this weekend. Wednesday the water temp was only 51 degrees down there, by Saturday it was up to about 56 in most spots, 58 in the way back of the river channels. It takes awhile to warm that clear water up.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

What type creature


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I noticed how all those crappie he caught were Whites. Is there any proof that White or Black Crappie, ( either one ), move in shallow first? Or are they all they same? I know the Black crappie are probably more aggressive then Whites ( my experience) but i wonder if the Whites move in first or the Blacks, or if it’s all the same.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

And what southern state are you fishing in? Because I have been to Rocky Fork, paint Creek, deer Creek, Cowan lake, Caesar’s Creek, and Indian… Nothing is over 50° yet 

I’m not Hatin’. You’ve got a nice mess of slabs there… But I’ll be damned if I can find any lake around that is 68 water temp


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks like a lot of undersized feesh


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Southern Ohio lake. 68 degrees. Brookville was at 6


Earthworms said:


> Looks like a lot of undersized feesh


lol smallest fish was 10 inches. And yes water was 68. It was in creek running into lake. Main lake was 61. Limited again today


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I noticed how all those crappie he caught were Whites. Is there any proof that White or Black Crappie, ( either one ), move in shallow first? Or are they all they same? I know the Black crappie are probably more aggressive then Whites ( my experience) but i wonder if the Whites move in first or the Blacks, or if it’s all the same.


Blacks will come in first. Whites will be after the blacks typically.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm gonna guess that something is heating that creek/lake and it ain't mother nature.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Atta Boy crappie22!
" water was 68. *It was in creek, running into a lake."*


*I TOTALLY believe him! lmbo ;>)*



I took the bike out for a long ride yesterday, late afternoon.
*At the lake, There was an old friend FISHING 'MY' PIPE!!!! ;>)*
He was just finishing up on his limit,,,, It took him some time to get 'em, 'cause his bucket was 10"UP! Black hair jig, maggot,,, 2" drop below the surface & WHAM! 3-4 throw-backs, then a 10" keeper. the water was so thick with 'em, the schools of swimming fish muddied up the water, 
& were boiling the surface!

Now, I'm sitting here, waiting for the Wife to get home,,,,,, then we're going to pick up another friend & go SLAM SOME SPECKS!

Maybe,,,,, report later.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

rutty said:


> Blacks will come in first. Whites will be after the blacks typically.


Thanks. I usually catch more blacks anyway so makes sense


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Caesar’s Creek was 59 in the creek area and main lake was 52 to 54.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I didn’t see any bloody tails and how were the egg sacks on the females?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

buckeye was 59 up to 65 in the coves today.. crappie still arent on like they should be


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's not happening yet.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Aint even close to the spawn. Salt Fork was upper 40's/ lower 50's depending on main lake vs. coves on Saturday


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Buckeye was 58.5 to 60 today. Full moon coming April 21st. It’s close.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

give it about 3 weeks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

They are moving up the creeks around me. People are starting to fill their stringers.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Alum was 50 main lake today and up to 58 in some coves. Only caught a few fish shallow just enough to make me think I could find a pile somewhere. Spent more time breaking the motor in than fishing. No crappie are not spawning yes they have eggs the same eggs they had when we where pulling them through the ice. Yes you can absolutely have the best days you have ever had on warm days this time of year. All of us old Delaware rats no that first hand. I’ve heard deer creek is very similar. Everyone needs to calm down lol go fishing it’s good for stress.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*"Everyone needs to calm down, lol go fishing,,,, it’s good for stress."*



Right-on, jray.

'Broken Record',,,,,,,,, but I'm just trying to help, someone.
Yes,,, the wife, friend & I hit it again. And YES, the specs are still full of bloody eggs,,,, just starting to 'fatten-up'.


(now ANOTHER story! lol,,, fun times ;>)
* MY WIFE, is BY FAR, the BEST 'TAIL-STRETCHER' We've ever seen!* 
Me & Chris are closely watching our bobbers, & all we hear is "Yep, That one measured 9",,, YEP, THIS ONE IS 9",,,, Yada-yada-yaaaaa,,,,,, One after another, She takes a measurement & quickly tosses them into HER bucket!!!
For some crazy reason, Chris & I have 3x as many throwbacks!!!???
Next time, I'm gonna put HER NAME, ON HER BUCKET,,,, just incase the MAN comes around!
Then SHE can spend the rest of the day re-measuring specks! ;>)

Anyway,,,, after cleaning the fish,,,, the wife & I did our good deed for the day. We filleted our 40 keeper specs & quickly drove the fillets over to our FAVORITE FARMER,,,,, 
the guy that lets us trap all of the minnows, crabs & chubs that we would ever need! (hint)

I wish I had a picture of THE SMILE ON HIS FACE, when the wife handed him the zip bag full,,,,,,,,,


OBTW,,,, the white bass & suckers are starting to hit too.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Central Ohio Lake this morning at 11am...










You boys talk about the spawn...I’ll be out catching them. Fished for 35 minutes and caught around 20. Bobby Garland Slab Slayr (white and chartreuse) 15 - 18” under a float right up on the wood.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Central Ohio Lake this morning at 11am...
> 
> View attachment 301175
> 
> ...


I know that spot.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Trounced them again. Used 1/16th oz jig with black and chartreuse Slab Slayr. They wanted it slow without a bobber but bite was getting aggressive. Date night with the wife so we left after about 2 hours. Beautiful day on the water with my family!


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I think they are still a lil ways away for the real bite but I found a few


----------



## Frankb63 (Sep 1, 2018)

Crappie22 said:


> Water temp was 68 today. The bite was on fire. Caught well over 300 fish today all in about 4-5 ft of water! Get out there and find em


Fish at rock fork lake still only t 59 degree v


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Slow evening. Only had 8 keepers from 5:15 - 7:30pm. Water had cooled off a little to 58.5 degrees. Black and green Slab Slayr with 1/16 Oz pink and white regular jig head. Didn’t use a float and other guys couldn’t buy one on a Minnow. Go figure.


----------

